
The Threat Posed by Technological Disruption (World Economic Forum) - sologuardsman2
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/01/yuval-hararis-warning-davos-speech-future-predications/
======
sologuardsman2
Yuval Harari at Davos 2020. Key points:

\- Humanity faces three existential threats this century: nuclear war,
ecological collapse and technological disruption.

\- Technology risks dividing the world into wealthy elites and exploited "data
colonies," he explained.

\- "If you like the World Cup - you are already a globalist," he said, making
the case for better cooperation to tackle the challenges.

